# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Fatty Crab - Nhà hàng ở Malaysia

## hantt.163

Tọa lạc tại Taman Megah, Nhà hàng Fatty Crab  rất nổi tiếng về các món ăn và không gian đẹp. Trong khi đầu ra của nó 'chính' ở Taman Megah, Nhà hàng Cua béo cũng có thể được tìm thấy trong Seri Kembangan, Mỏ và Cốm Indah.

 
 
Cũng giống như tên của nó cho thấy, cua mọng nước là đặc sản của nhà hàng, và có nhiều hình thức tưới nước từ miệng đơn giản, cua hấp cua Chua Ngọt. Mặc dù đơn không phải là lớn như hầu hết các nhà hàng hải sản, dịch vụ chữ ký béo Cua Nhà hàng thường nhiều hơn, đủ để giữ cho mọi người trở lại để biết thêm.






  Giờ mở cửa: Thứ ba đến chủ nhật, 17:30 - 23:30
Địa chỉ: Số 2, Jln SS 24/13, Taman Megah, Petaling Jaya
Tel: (603) 7804 5758
Đặc sản:  Thủy sảnTrung Quốc



Nguồn: dulichmalaysia


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*
   Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## lunas2

mấy cái món nè k hấp dẫn m lém

----------

